# Công trình chòi lá đẹp và chất lượng từ cây tầm vông



## socialvietsunbamboo (24 Tháng sáu 2021)

bây giờ trên thị trường với tất cả loại tầm vông có những đơn giá và báo giá khác nhau, những dòng tầm vông của Việt Sun Bamboo luôn được Tìm hiểu cao về chất lượng nhưng tầm giá lại khôn cùng rẻ.

doanh nghiệp Việt Sun Bamboo chúng tôi chuyên bán, tầm vông cọc tre để đóng móng Dự án vun đắp, cọc tre dùng để kè kênh mương, ao hồ hoặc kè thành vách hố móng, hố đào, cây tầm vông tiêu dùng để là cây chống cho cây xanh, nhà vườn.

Cây tầm vông giá rẻ của chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo về mặt kỹ thuật như: Tầm vông làm cọc thẳng, thân dày đốt ngắn, đảm bảo về mặt tuyến đường kính, tre luôn tươi.. Các bạn cần sắm tầm vông hãy tới ngay Việt Sun Bamboo hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn.

Việt Sun Bamboo chuyên cung cấp cây tầm vông tại khu vực phía Nam

có các đặc tính phải chăng nên tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý được rất nhiều kiến trúc sư lựa chọn làm cho loại nguyên liệu chủ đạo trong nhiều dự án kiến trúc tre.

Trong lắp đặt trang trí:cây tầm vông được dùng để ốp è, ốp tường trang hoàng, làm hàng rào, dựng nhà tre mái lá, làm gian hàng hội chợ.

Trong đời sống: tầm vông được sử dụng để đóng đồ nội thất, bàn ghế, thang leo, làm nhiều dụng cụ chuyên dụng cho cung ứng nông nghiệp.

tuy nhiên cây tầm vông còn được xuất khẩu nước ngoài.






Việt Sun Bamboo là một trong những kho vật liệu tre trúc,cây tầm vông to và uy tín bậc nhất tại TPHCM hiện tại. Chúng tôi chuyên bán nhiều các mẫu ây tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý, tầm vông tươi giá phải chăng, chất lượng. Cung ứng tại TPHCM, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An và những tỉnh.

với nguồn rừng trồng và khai thác tầm vông lớn và rộng khắp các tỉnh giấc miền Nam. Vì vậy mà giá cây tầm vông tại Việt Sun Bamboo luôn tốt nhất trên thị trường. Người mua đang với nhu cầu mua tầm vông, tre trúc, lồ ô hãy liên hệ ngay mang chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá phải chăng nhất nhé!

Hotline: 1900 2881 - 028 7777 2881

Email: vietsunbamboo@gmail.com

Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, Phường 11, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh .


----------

